
Apple CEO Tim Cook blasts encryption backdoors - msh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/apple-ceo-tim-cook-blasts-encryption-backdoors/
======
michaeledwards
Snowden says Apple products have built-in backdoors. Is Tim Cook willing to go
on record saying that isn't true?

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/10/8181531/cia-tagets-
apple-x...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/10/8181531/cia-tagets-apple-xcode-
encryption)

~~~
212d1d
The article claims the CIA is targeting iPhones, iPads, and OSX. It says
nothing about a deliberate backdoor coded by Apple.

